# Transparent speaker system for the home theater, available this month



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Exceeding their goal of $120,000 on the KickStarter crowd-funding platform, reaching $169,480, _People People_ pulled together their resources for their transparent speaker system, available sometime in April.

*The speaker kit*[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/transspeaker.jpg[/img]

Only premium audio components made it into the final product. It comes with a 6.5-inch subwoofer providing a solid "low end." The 2 3" full range drivers give it "crisp highs as well as everything in between."

Keeping it at pace with other speakers in the same category, its built-in power amp includes embedded digital signal processing (DSP).

*Digital music interface

There are a few inputs available for your digital sound collection. There is the typical 1/8" aux jacks on the back and the front allowing for quick connects to the speaker.

Wireless capabilities are made available with the included USB port, paired with a Bluetooth or WiFi dongle. This makes it compatible with just about any audio setup.

Apple's AirPlay is implemented in a unique way with the People People Transparent Speaker, using a "Toaster Slot" interface. The Airport Express is powered by the in-built amp.

Environmental shipping option

The product is easily assembled (and upgraded) by anyone, with very little skill required.

In an effort to be "green," People People are offering the option just to receive the speaker kit, for a do it yourself assembly, without the glass. Going this route, the owner can purchase the glass closer to home, saving on shipping (weight is reduced by near half), and having a positive environmental impact as well. Glass blueprints are included.

Seeking out a Tempered Safety Glass company in your area can get the job done quite easily.

Additionally, there is the option to receive a fully assembled unit, albeit in a bulkier package.

In the music industry

The speaker was showcased in the new music video "Scream and Shout!" put out by Will.i.am and Britney Spears. Look for it at just after the 3:50 mark (because of a small amount of language in the video I decided not to embed it here, but it can be found pretty easily on YouTube).

The People People Transparent Speaker promise

The smart design of the speaker system entails a number of things including: ease of use, attractiveness, high quality construction, modular design for ease of repair/build/upgrade, and high sound quality.

"Our Transparent Speaker does all of these things."

This product was designed to NOT be discarded. It was designed to grow and improve over time with an emphasis to recycle, or up-cycle, outdated components. The wing-nut fastening system ensures simple repairs and upgrades.

Tech specs

- 2 x 3" full range drivers 
- 1 x 6.5" woofer 
- Output: 80-100 W (Energy-efficient amplifier boards) 
- High quality Digital Signal Processing 
- Bass, Treble and Volume adjustment on front panel 
- 2 x AUX in (front and back) 
- "Toaster slot" for Apple Airport Express

The Transparent Speaker is available at a cost of $800 for the complete system, and $450 for the DIY system. Pre-orders are available at 10% off those prices. The glass blueprints can be received pre-ship in order to get a head start on glass construction before the kit arrives.*


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Shouldn't it have some sort of insulation on the inside and what would happen if you played some opera soprano, wouldn't this thing just fall apart? And for $800 I can think of a lot of other Ipod speaker solutions that are much better, like any of the Bowers and Wilkins A5 and A7. Nonetheless, who cares how it sounds: it does look cool.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Very interesting speaker. I wonder if it resonates much without any type of stuffing as mentioned above. Seems a bit expensive though. There are a lot of good plug and play speakers from others available at that price (mostly pro type monitors). Emotiva makes some that would probably sound a lot better. They have incredible specs, cheaper than the listed one (this is their most expensive of their three available) and also look great. 

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/pro-series/products/airmotiv6


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Emotivas are a good choice but a bit cumbersome for backyard or picnic use compared to the transparent speaker. TDK makes some interesting portable speaker/boomboxes which actually sound really decent and sell for under $300. I actually heard the previous generation of the TDK speaker. 

http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/30/tdk-introduces-new-wireless-boombox-and-two-new-speakers/


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

8086 said:


> Shouldn't it have some sort of insulation on the inside


My thoughts exactly, I wonder how much the midrange turns to mud when it's turned up very loud. Also since all three drivers share the same volume, I don't see how the 3 inchers _wouldn't_ resonate and follow the backpressure of the large woofer :coocoo: I also wonder how much EQ (or any?) is hard-coded into the "DSP" ... that could be this thing's saving grace.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was also thinking they should come up with a way to cover the wires or a thin and clear conductive paint layer or film.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

8086 said:


> The Emotivas are a good choice but a bit cumbersome for backyard or picnic use compared to the transparent speaker. TDK makes some interesting portable speaker/boomboxes which actually sound really decent and sell for under $300. I actually heard the previous generation of the TDK speaker.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/30/tdk-introduces-new-wireless-boombox-and-two-new-speakers/


Those are nice and weather proof. I agree with the Emotiva's, but they probably sound the best due to their ribbon tweeters. For outside though, I agree - your option is much better. I've also used the ones from Advent, which are great for outside (wireless attachment). Good for background music only though, which is a moot point for most outside listening.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

8086 said:


> I was also thinking they should come up with a way to cover the wires or a thin and clear conductive paint layer or film.


the military has technology that can make things disappear before your eyes. they should use that for the wires.... and the speakers. so its like an invisible speaker. you just hear music. imagine the WAF potential to bring back monkey coffins that were 100 % invisible


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

fschris said:


> the military has technology that can make things disappear before your eyes. they should use that for the wires.... and the speakers. so its like an invisible speaker. you just hear music. imagine the WAF potential to bring back monkey coffins that were 100 % invisible
> 
> New technology makes troops invisible - YouTube


Apple will use that on the next mac and claim its another great "Apple Innovation".


----------

